# Mock Test



## DMB5mil (Oct 4, 2008)

How have your scores been when taking the NCEES sample test as if it was the real thing?

I just took the test (after several months of studying) and only got a 47/80 = 59%. 22/40 in the morning and 25/40 in the afternoon power.

This is upsetting. I'll keep working these final weeks but it would be nice to know how others did on mock exams. Anyone else do this bad on mock exams before passing the real thing?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 4, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> How have your scores been when taking the NCEES sample test as if it was the real thing?
> I just took the test (after several months of studying) and only got a 47/80 = 59%. 22/40 in the morning and 25/40 in the afternoon power.
> 
> This is upsetting. I'll keep working these final weeks but it would be nice to know how others did on mock exams. Anyone else do this bad on mock exams before passing the real thing?
> ...


For what it may worth...I think you are doing great. I am not saying that you have enough to make the cut score, no normal human being knows, but you are pretty darn close. Try to improve the morning part. A score of 25 in the afternoon is really decent. If you can repeat it in the real test you are in the driver's seat. The score of 22 in the morning will force you to nail the afternoon and that is easier said than done.Keep it up and stay positive.

The mental strenght is as important as the preparation for the test. Do not go there thinking that because you believe the mock test score was bad you are in trouble( honestly...you are in trouble anyways... :wacko: ).

Seriously...those scores are darn good. Work a little more in the morning concepts. Analyze where you need to improve and say :bio:


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 5, 2008)

Yep, what Dk says. 47/80 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## ee_4_pe (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with the above comments. I did not do too well on the mock exam the first time I took it but passed the real exam my first time.

You have to realize that after all of your studying, if that was your score the first time you took the mock exam, it means you are doing really well. The exam questions are unusual. They are not there to trick you but they are not really straight forward. They want to see how well you can engineer an answer to a problem you likely never saw before.

Also, with that in mind, there is a bit of a curve/normalization that happens to the scores. If a question is found to be too difficult then it may carry less weight if you get it wrong (or so I have heard).

In short, don't panic and hang in there, you will be fine.

To be a little nervous is healthy but don't let it get you down (especially when you really don't need to be).

Best of luck!!!

10940623:


----------

